# 200 Series Auger Support Upgrade



## HMH (Nov 13, 2019)

Hello,

My first post but I've been following Snowblower Forum for some time.

The other day I was at my local Husqvarna dealer and noted that all of new 200 series snowblowers have a support for the auger gearbox. Thinking this would be a good modification for my 2016 ST227P, I measured the distance between the gearbox and housing. This was the same on my blower and the floor model. So, I ordered up the support brace, 589 32 30-02, and picked up some Grade 5 hardware.

The installation was easy. Bolted the support to the housing, punch marked the mount location on the housing, drilled a 3/8" hole then bolted everything in place.

This upgrade should work on all of the older 200 series.

Harold


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks good man. Will hold it all together even better now! 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

nicely done


----------

